# Any plans for a paper tuning stand



## aimhard (Jul 28, 2002)

I use a heavy coat hanger, and hang it from a door jam.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Here you go*



WNYArcher said:


> I made the bow press and the arrow saw is in prodcess so the next thing will be a paper tuning stand to hold the paper roll. Does anyone have plans for a paper tuning stand? PVC or other wise.
> 
> thanks
> Mike


Mike:

Take a look at this link to another AT thread.
A great design by FLBowHunter2/
The thread gives a detailed parts list and instructions.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=100934&referrerid=22477



















Parts list:


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

http://www.lawleroutdoors.com/Artic...r Tuner&Call=Hunting/Hunting.asp?Game=Archery


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

I made mine from pvc also.....fast easy and inexspensive.....use old news paper to shoot thru


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*paper tuner*

Made mine out of pvc, and a real estate sign.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are plans for a nice one, but my server is getting beat to death right know so you may have to try a few times to get through:

http://www.lawleroutdoors.com/Artic...r Tuner&Call=Hunting/Hunting.asp?Game=Archery


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

******** Paper Tuner*

Take the Sunday paper out of your neighbors driveway.
Open your kitchen window.
Tape the paper over the window.
Shoot from the living room out the kitchen window.
You are golden.


----------



## WNYArcher (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks folks!

I like the red neck idea! I would have to time it with the cars going by here in town but that could make it fun. I am on my way to makeing all my tools for the trade.

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

hansel said:


> Made mine out of pvc, and a real estate sign.



So, that's where my real estate sign went.....no wonder my house never sold!!!
Great idea....thanks for sharing......century 21, here I come!!!


----------



## WNYArcher (Mar 8, 2006)

Now there will be a rash of real estate signs missing all over the US!:zip:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*Paper Tuner !*

The cheap way is to just place paper over an open ended box.

TANC


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Ghetto Fabulous*

I used an open end cardboard box and covered it with wrapping paper (don't tell my wife) with the white side facing out, then I opened my basement door and set a target on the cellar steps, and put the box on an upside down garbage can. There you have it, a Ghetto Fabulous paper tuner. I to had shoot off of my knees, through the box, through the basement door way, and into the target. Cost- about $3.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Cardboard box, cut a square out of the botttom slightly smaller than a piece of computer paper. Then tape the paper over the square.

I set mine up on another bow so it is level with my target, I shoot at 3-7 yds

It works great, and it is all you need. Takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## WiscTrav (Mar 17, 2005)

Take a 2x4 or 2x6 of whatever length, drill 2 holes on the widest side (either the 4 or 6 side). The 2x6 works better, less chance of tipping over. Stick 2 old arrows in the holes. I chose a hole size that the arrows fit snug in. Use clothes pins to hold the Sunday paper. Works excellent and costs nothing or next to nothing.


----------



## bobk (Sep 4, 2005)

I made mine with a 2" by 2 1/2" piece of wafer board.
Used a jig saw to cut away the center to be 2" smaller than one side of a news paper
Attached to a 2 X 6 board with small strips to hold the plywood
Screwed a clothes pin in each corner.
Works fine


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Window Frame*

We made a square frame out of 2x4s. then used Hinges to anchor it to the wall. We bought a wooden papertowel holder from the Mart and screwed it to the frame. I use clamps to hold the commercial papertowels tight and it works great. Plus when I am done I just swing it flat against the shop wall. We put the Chronograph on a swing away extension also. Works nice for limited space. :wink:


----------

